# FTP Server (FreeBSD Ver. 8.0)



## jjjustjjjay (Jan 14, 2010)

Dear, Experts

I have a FreeBSD computer running as a FTP server, and i can login with a command prompt but when i try to login with Internet Explorer or Firefox it says, 530 User anonymous unknown  :q









~J~


----------



## mbr661 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello Justjay,

What FTP software are you using?

I use pure-ftp in FreeBSD 7.1 and in pure-ftpd.conf I have the following:


```
AnonymousOnly               no #not only anonymous users
NoAnonymous                 no #allow anonymous users
```

Find your config file and look for similar settings.

Cheers!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2010)

AFAIK, IE and FF will only perform anonymous FTP, unless you specify username and password as part of the URL. Something like userassword@some.ftp.site, IIRC.


----------



## Alt (Jan 14, 2010)

jjjustjjjay freebsd's server by default not permitting anonymous logon


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh right, the 'trying to log in' bit threw me.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 14, 2010)

If you're using ProFTPd, look for the following lines in /usr/local/etc/openftpd.conf:

```
# A basic anonymous configuration, no upload directories.  If you do not
# want anonymous users, simply delete this entire <Anonymous> section.
```

For options of the stock FreeBSD ftpd, look in ftpd(8).


----------



## aragon (Jan 14, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> AFAIK, IE and FF will only perform anonymous FTP, unless you specify username and password as part of the URL. Something like userassword@some.ftp.site, IIRC.


I think the correct way is:

ftp://username@host/

And the browser should pop up a password prompt window.


----------

